# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  DICCIONARIO AGROQUIMICOS 2017

## ipex

Nueva edición  Diccionario de Especialidades Agroquímicas 2017 Más de 1000 productos para diversos cultivos agrícolas - Búsqueda por Ingrediente activo, cultivo, usos - Directorio de empresas comercializadoras
Solicítalo aquí: 👉 info@ipexperu.org ☎️ 6397172 / 983-582440
Whastapp: 9835-82427tex.jpgTemas similares: Diccionario de Especialidades de Agroquímicas DICCIONARIO DE ESPECIALIDADES AGROQUÍMICAS 2015 NUEVO DICCIONARIO DE AGROQUIMICOS 2014 Diccionario Especializado en Insumos Orgánicos 2013 Diccionario Especializado de Agroquimicos 2013

----------


## lbsilvina

Excelente este diccionario!, saludos a todos!  turbocompresor

----------

